# EB Survivor Challenge 5



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 4, 2014)

First things first. Sorry for the delay, I've been saddled with yet another big project at work and that surveying exam isn't going to study for itself.

Moving on. The Frozen Chosen had to vote off a player at the end of Challenge 4, which brings them down to only three members. While HBB is still hanging strong with 5 players. This is becoming lopsided. And I know that not all members participated in the last challenge from HBB, so, HBB must first identify a sacrifice to send over to the other team. It is perfectly legitimate for this person to be a spy too, in case you're wondering how dastardly you can be in this game, but I digress). PM me your vote for who gets re-branded.

So, once you've identified to me the person you will be sending to the Frozen Chosen, I'll post the details about Challenge 4.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Great, so we are sure to get a spy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

If I were the recipient of an untrustworthy fellow, I'd totally use that guy in my deciept plan.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sapper said:


> So, once you've identified to me the person you will be sending to the Frozen Chosen, I'll post the details about Challenge 4 *Challenge 5*.


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > So, once you've identified to me the person you will be sending to the Frozen Chosen, I'll post the details about Challenge 4 *Challenge 5*.
> ...


losing 3 out of 4 challenges, I was in no position to be correcting people so I'm glad that you did.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Mar 5, 2014)

Who won?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 5, 2014)

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Who won?




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22978#entry7104512


----------



## roscodog05 (Mar 5, 2014)

I demand a recount


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> FROZEN CHOSEN said:
> 
> 
> > Who won?
> ...


not your name's sake...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

Game suspended for a little while.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 11, 2014)

Are we ready to get back to this or has it lost all its steam?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 11, 2014)

^ meaning team Frozen Chosen is ready to continue getting beat. Shall we proceed?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah... lets see what antics we can get into


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN (Mar 12, 2014)

Lets do this


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Lets do this


get out of here before I sick my dog on you. "Chopper, sick balls."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2014)

A little side line commentator humor, but this is who I thought of when you said "Lets do this"...







White Shadooooooow!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, we're on. Dex may not be into it based on his comment, but I've got enough interest to continue, so here goes.

First things first, Dark Knight is no longer with HBB and is now with Frozen Chosen. Pack your bags and move to the other campsite, you've got to prove yourself to a new tribe.

And now for the challenge.. and let me just stress up front that THE ABSOLUTE MOST IMPORTANT part of this challenge is that it is FUN! If it isn't fun, it doesn't belong in the games forum.

Challenge 5:

Story Thread. The basic premise. Each team starts a "story" thread. The first post explains the theme of the story, then other folks can join in and add to it, but the main theme of the story has to continue. You can choose whatever you want for the theme, it can be a serious journalistic masterpiece or it can be a witty and whimsical comedy piece, it doesn't matter. Throughout the entire thread life, there will be a vote option for each thread. Votes can be either "good" or "bad". The winner will be whoever has the highest value of the following equation:

Number of topic views + number of posts (by anybody including team members) + number of likes of individual posts within the thread + number of good votes - number of bad votes.

So, obviously we're all engineers here, and I shouldn't have to explain, but in order to be competitive at all, both teams need to keep on track with number of posts, each member of the team should obviously be liking as many of the posts in the thread as they can and voting positives for themselves and voting negatives for their competitors. Then its all about quality. If you have a really clever or funny post, that will help you, because you'll get likes from non-playing members.

Anyway, the point here is to have fun, and I'll give bonus positive votes to the thread that honors our fallen brother the most.


----------



## Dug (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

damn stray dogs...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2014)

stray dogs &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; stray cats


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> stray dogs &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; stray cats


agreed. I try to stone the stray cats in my neighborhood.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2014)

^ everybody must get stoned.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 13, 2014)

How is our double agent settling in?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Okay, we're on. Dex may not be into it based on his comment, but I've got enough interest to continue, so here goes.
> 
> First things first, Dark Knight is no longer with HBB and is now with Frozen Chosen. Pack your bags and move to the other campsite, you've got to prove yourself to a new tribe.
> 
> ...




Do we have a time frame?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, it starts now and goes till sometime next week. Maybe Wednesday or something like that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 17, 2014)

This game is dead, it just never really got off the ground. Challenge 4 was by far the best, but even that didn't really take off like I was hoping. It is what it is, I'm just going to try to come up with a better game. Eventually, something will soar like the 10k threads and the horse is to stable. I think less complex = better.


----------

